# Mark Donohue Tribute ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Postponed*

Due to unforeseen circumstances the race had to be rescheduled.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The day started with the GT/GTPs, which are G-Jet type cars. The heats were five minutes long. Next was a qualifier race for T-Jet SS cars with TransAm bodies. The finale was a two hour race for the same cars. There were four three person teams with the drivers being matched based on the qualifier results. The heats were 30 minutes with the driver changes during each heat. Each driver raced his own car and the teams could determine the order and duration of each driver's stint.

GT Podium









Team Qualifier podium









Team Race Podium


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That sounds like a lot of fun! I am guesing motors to over heat or burn out like they used to - to be able to run 30 minutes straight. :lurk5:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

We were running pancake and G-Jet type cars, neither type tends to run hot. At our last race we ran Spec Stocks, which are medium downforce inline cars including BSRT G3s, Slottechs, Wizzard Storms and Vipers. If those are assembled and tuned correctly they run fairly cool. I checked out my cars and they measured around 115 degrees after a three minute run. If your cars want to bottom out or if the motor brush tension is too high the car will overheat.


----------

